# Laparoscopic spay - East Bay, California



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, we recently moved to California from the UK with our 20 month old vizsla girl. We decided we would wait until she was 2 years old before getting her spayed. She has had 2 seasons, the 1st at 8 months and the 2nd at 18 months. They weren't too much hassle, although she bled for 19 days both times so they were quite long! I was going to let her have another season but am going to have to 'board' her for the odd night in the Summer whilst we are away and have been told that here she will not be accepted unless she has been spayed. I have also been looking into spaying procedures here and read that laparoscopic spay is a less invasive, less painful, less chance of spay incontinence. Does anyone know much about this procedure/can recommend an experienced vet locally or within an hour's drive who can do this procedure? To be honest, I do feel mixed about the spay as, although we are definitely not going to breed our vizsla, she just seems perfect as she is.


----------



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Oops meant to put San Francisco's East Bay. Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You might look into an in-home sitter instead of boarding at a kennel or vet. That would allow you to keep her intact. Welcome to spay/neuter happy USA!


----------



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, yes an in-home sitter would be a good option. Am definitely feeling in the minority here with not having spayed our vizsla yet!! Everyone seems to have their dogs spayed before the first season.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Caroline, I don't think you're in the minority on this forum. My V is 18 months, has had one cycle and we have no intentions of spaying her any time soon. We are lucky enough to have two kennels that will take dogs that are not altered as well as my dad, who enjoys spending time with his grand-pups.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Look into DogVacay.com

Our girl is 2 years old and not spayed. We went on vacation last month and had arranged for Ruby to stay with a really sweet lady in her home. She didn't mind that Ruby wasn't spayed. We ended up not using her services because my in laws came into town and were able to dog/house sit for us while we were away, but I felt super comfortable with the lady and will definitely use her in the future. I'm sure that there are some great people local to you that would be willing to watch a non spayed female in their home. 

Even if Ruby was spayed we personally would never go the kennel route for her care. I don't think she would do well in a non-home environment.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I came across another alternative to traditional spay surgery. It's essentially the opposite of laparoscopic spaying in that it removes the uterus rather than the ovaries. While it lacks the benefit of smaller incisions and shorter recovery time, it allows the dogs to keep their hormone producing organs. Anyone had this procedure done?

There's a list of vets providing this surgery at the bottom--at least one in your area, Caroline. http://www.parsemusfoundation.org/ovary-sparing-spay/


----------



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I meant everyone as in everyone when we have been out walking! Thanks for posting the links too, that's so helpful.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our vet was of the opinion that the laroscopic spay is no les painful than traditional as they have to inflate the abdomen with air in order to perform the operation. However I can't speak from experience as Penny is 26 months old and still no heat, so no spay. But if the time comes I was thinking of jusy getting her an ovaretomy instead of a full hysterectomy aka traditional spay.


----------

